# MP3 players



## overslept (Sep 18, 2010)

Memory sticks? I plan on getting a new Memory stick to replace my lexar 8gb one I use in my PSP, and I don't want it to go to waste. I'm also looking for a new mp3 players because my 4gb Nano 2nd gen is getting old and I don't want another iPod.

I know Memory Sticks work with Cameras, are there any mp3 players that use them too?


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2010)

what kind of memory stick?
Pro Duo I'm assuming but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

That might be a bit of a hard sell; the Memory Stick is pretty much only used in Sony products, and these days most of the Walkman players use M2 cards. I seem to recall a few Walkman-branded Sony Ericsson phones that used them, but no MP3 players.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't think there are any MS-accepting MP3 players. Only MP3 players I've seen that accept any form of memory card take SD. The only think I can think of would be try to find an old, cheap Walkman mobile phone (W810i or something) that takes the same card, and use it in "Flight Mode" or "Music Only" mode (probably the later on an old SE phone). My old W200i took M2 (MS Micro), and its media player was very good IMO. Not quite as good as a native MP3 player, but pretty close.


----------



## overslept (Sep 19, 2010)

Aw, that sucks :/ 

Any suggestions for a regular mp3 player? Something cheap and better than the 2nd gen Nano. Is that Sansa Fuze good? It's like 8gb and can expand with an sd card and plays video.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 19, 2010)

A fuze is good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wouldn't exactly recommend you to watch videos on the fuze though.


----------



## Sephxus (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, the fuze is so good because it can read (micro sd) memory cards fast.  The external memory is as good as the internal you wouldn't notice any difference.  I own a 8gb one with a cheap 32gb micro sd from ebay ($15).


----------



## overslept (Sep 19, 2010)

Whoa whoa, 15 dollar 32gb micro SD? Is it genuine? Link me up bro!


----------



## Sephxus (Sep 19, 2010)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa, 15 dollar 32gb micro SD? Is it genuine? Link me up bro!


You sometimes just get lucky.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksi...-All-Categories
Edit: I would recommend buying a reputable one.  Many of these cheap ones are slow as hell.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 19, 2010)

Now does it actually have 32 GB of space?


----------



## Sephxus (Sep 19, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Now does it actually have 32 GB of space?


Yeah it does, but again very, very slow.  That is why i use it on the fuze.  These are good if you are not planning to write and erase files constantly.  Not recommended for the ds, saving takes too long.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 19, 2010)

Did you fill up all the 32 GB of space? If yes how's the refresh time for you?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've got a Fuze too, it's nice
Though yeah, with a 32 GB I'd wonder about the refresh times too.

I think the Fuze+ just came out.


----------



## overslept (Sep 19, 2010)

I looked at the Fuze+, and I don't think it's worth it. The only differences between the Plus and the original versions of the Fuze are a touchpad, lower capacity, and a higher price tag.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> I looked at the Fuze+, and I don't think it's worth it. The only differences between the Plus and the original versions of the Fuze are a touchpad, lower capacity, and a higher price tag.


And it uses mini-USB instead of Sansa's USB connector thing.
Which I've hated since I had a Sansa c100

That's the only reason I'd consider getting one.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 20, 2010)

If you haven't gotten anything yet:
http://www.woot.com/ Sansa Fuze 8 GB for 34.99$ + 5$ shipping


----------



## overslept (Sep 21, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> If you haven't gotten anything yet:
> http://www.woot.com/ Sansa Fuze 8 GB for 34.99$ + 5$ shipping



ARGH. I would, but that deal's only for today and I don't have the money today.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 21, 2010)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> If you haven't gotten anything yet:
> http://www.woot.com/ Sansa Fuze 8 GB for 34.99$ + 5$ shipping



GAH! I didn't know about this and I JUST pulled the trigger on a used Sansa e280. 

*cries in the corner*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

*calls his buddy to tell him about the _woot!_ deal*

*is informed that the guy got a 4 gig version for the same price, less than a week ago*

It's like the fuckers know the worst time to post these deals..



On topic: I use a Fuze, and love it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 21, 2010)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like I shouldn't have mentioned this.


----------

